# Want to start hunting



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i am 15 and i would like to learn how to hunt however my dad does not hunt he just fishes what is the best way to start hunting


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

1. Take a hunter safety course.
2. If there are any conservation/shooting clubs in the area, join up. Many offer shooting courses and programs for youths.
3. If you have friends whose families hunt, ask to tag along.
4. Buy the best equipment possible. It's best to be patient and save up for a quality gun or bow, than to buy junk on an impulse. Trust me on that one.  

I lost my father at age 12. Luckily, my mother-a nonhunter, was very supportive of my interest in shooting sports and hunting. Perhaps, like my mom did, you're father can purchase a license and accompany you on special youth hunts. He doesn't have to hunt, he just needs to be there. Make it known in school that you're interested in hunting, who knows what opportunities will open up.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

take the hunting course at goodyyear hunting and fishing club .i think the new one starts in nov around the 6 and the 13. cant beat it for starters


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

hay doegirl,great advice


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Take the hunters safety course, for sure.

Find out if any neighbors hunt, or any of your buddies at school, and let them know you would like to tag along.

You can get a nice single shot shotgun for around $100. Use it for a few seasons, to get more familiar with firearms, then move up to a pump.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

there are quite a few nice guys on here that i have gone hunting with so i am sure that once you have taken your hunting saftey course that it would not be a problem to go out. 

my advice... take the course, get your license and post back here that your ready to go!


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

What part of the state do you live in?


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Just tell your dad you want to hunt and he doesn't have to hunt but he has to take you. 

But first, as all the others said, take your safety course and go from there.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

The best thing to do is find a friend's parents, uncles/cousins etc who hunt. They can help you along. Definitely go to the DNR's course because 1. You have to to get a license  and 2. they have some very good basic information that they pass along during the class.

I would be happy to help you along if you live near SW Ohio but I would recommend you try and find someone your parents know as they would be more likely to support you if they know who will be teaching you.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Ask dad to go along with you, who knows you mind something you can do and enjoy together. Its a great way to spend quality time together. My dad does not hunt - and I wish he would. I had to learn from friends at the age of 26. I started out just like yourself. The most important thing you need to do, whatever you hunt, is learn how to do it safely. The second thing you need to learn is to enjoy each and every hunt - even if you don't kill anyhthing. The guys and girls here have already given you some great advice, so we hope to see you back here posting about your exploits. Let us know what area of the state you live in, who knows...maybe some guys can help out! Good luck!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd also reccomend that your parents take the hunter's safety course along with you. Taking the course will teach them about ethics and safety as well and give them a bit more peace of mind.

Like the others have said, there are plenty of folks here that can help you get started.

Good luck!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

to the DNR website to find a Hunter Education course close to you. 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Hunting/huntered/huntcourse.htm

GO to the webiste and click on the county you live in or where you might want to take the course and it will tell when the next scheduled courses wll be. If you don't find one in your county you can go to the next closest if you want to. Most do not REQUIRE you register but some instructors prefer that participants do register first so they know how many will be in their class.
The course is free and depends on where you go may be 2,3 or 4 days long a few hours each time. There is even an option for an online course where you download the manual and review pages and do it at your own pace then take a short one day 4 hour course and take your test. That is becoming very popular. 


You have to pass a course prior to obtaining your license. You do not have to have a license to tag along with someone for the experience. 
ALso, keep an eye on the DNR website because they offer a lot of free or reasonably priced clinics and workshops that are worth their weight in gold. Every September District 1 Wildlife has a Youth Sportsman Day where they offer FREE shooting and a lot of good advice as well as dog demonstrations, displays from Ducks Unlimited and all sorts of fun things. I know a lot of local clubs around the state offer similar days.

You sure are in the right spot for asking someone to help you out. I think about anyone on here is willing to help recruit another hunter into the ranks, especially a young one as yourself. 
Let us know if there is anything else we can help you with.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

I live in elyria i found a saftey course it starts november 12 

Also what is the best kind of hunting to start doing


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

kidfishingmaster said:


> I live in elyria i found a saftey course it starts november 12
> 
> Also what is the best kind of hunting to start doing



rabbit, pheasant, squirrel...

easiest way to get used to proper gun handling and its quite fun!


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Remember, you must eat what you kill, thats why I don't tree rat hunt anymore. But tree rat (a.k.a. squirrel hunting) is a good start for hunting. Pheasant and Rabbit are a little more advanced because those suckers are moving pretty quick when you blast at them but they are better eating.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Field and Stream had a great recipe for squirrel! I did not like the taste of my first tree rat. However, I may go blast a few and try this new recipe. Squirrel hunting is fun!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Don't forget that the KILL should NOT be the most important part of the hunt. It is different for everyone but most will say that it is the experience of being with friends or some it is the solitude they feel when they are out alone. Many times I go alone and enjoy it and many times I go with friends and enjoy that also. I often pass up many shots just to watch wildlife do what it does...naturally and other times I go for all the shots I can make.


----------

